#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Segurança em Torres Telecom Casca de Laranja!

## TreiscBr

Prezados, bom dia!

Ontem, conversei com um fabricante de torres telecom, que me apresentou seu quadro clinico de como constrói torres (estrutura metálica).

Perante nossa conversa da parte de segurança no fabrico dos módulos, e seus perfis eu tirei a seguinte conclusão, que passou à todos combaterem o correto emprego de perfis metálicos, e não como alguns tem fabricado de formas escusas, e com que eu tive contatos de alguns fabricantes, cortei até a amizade devido que cometem falhas gritantes no fabrico das referidas, e com o converse de ontem, me veio a lembrança da famosa falha mecânica, por erro de quem procura fabricar produtos passando por cima de tratamentos superficiais e assim origina a famosa "Casca de laranja"?

Vou explicar o que seja esta tal "Casca de laranja", creio que alguns devam saber, mas o lado molecular mecânico do aço, talvez não saibam corretamente o que ocorre.

Quando o fabricante omite tratamentos superficiais e modo de manuseio dos aços, ele comete uma série de falhas mecânicas, digamos "erro humano - falha por consentimento do ser humano, que visa lucro e quem compra que se lasque".

Por este parágrafo anterior, a casca de laranja, como se origina?

O metal tem uma formação molecular na fundição das dentrias, ou seja, depende da forma de fundição, ai a orientação dos grãos moleculares podem favorecer as falhas mecânicas, por isto nos engenheiros ficamos cinco anos aprendendo sobre a fundição do coque para se tornar ferro fundido, aço e aços ligas. Esta questão é terrivel a formação na fundição é que nem receita de bolo, quem faz o bolo sabe o que deve ter na mistura, e assim é com o aço, depende da adição de aços ligas, que irão dar um tipo de aço, quer seja martensitico, quer seja ferritico, quer seja perlitico, etc. 

Não vou entrar em detalhes de fabricação de aços, mas digo se o camarada compra uma barra de aço (perfil de abas iguais), ele pode estar comprando um aço 1045, um aço 1030, um aço 1010, um aço 1050 ele não sabe o que comprou, assim cada um tem uma composição estrutural, se na fundição o direcionamento dos grãos nos cantos não foram bem orientados, a adição dos aços ligas não vai ter o devido efeito, tu pode comprar um aço caro, mas se houve erro na fundição ele é um aço barato, ou seja comprou gato por lebre.

O correto seriam mandarem o aço comprado para o Instituto de Pesquisas Tecnológicas na capital paulista na cidade universitária da USP, lá eles fazem ensaios de variados tipos para saberem se o aço que tu comprou qual seja o material, assim muitas empresas brasileiras de grande porte fazem ao fabricarem um produto de metal, ou de concreto, ou de madeira, mandam corpos de provas para lá e fazem de graça, e recebem alguma coisa de doação da empresa, um saco de estopa, um sei lá o que como vou adivinhar se não vivo com eles, eu fiz estágio lá e sei o que eu falo aqui, não falo asneiras não, tudo que falo aqui é em cima de anos e anos de experiência no fabrico do metal, que comecei em colégio técnico em 1973.

Assim, quem fabrica uma estrutura metálica para torres telecom, deveria ter pelo menos curso técnico em mecânica industrial, ai seria o fabricante um cara qualificado, mas pergunto quantos que fabricam possuem um diploma de nivel médio profissionalizante aqui no Under-Linux? Levante a mão, ou nos enviei seu certificados reconhecidos pelo MEC, e sua credencial expedida pelo CREA e a anuidade paga neste ano de 2015, pela Certidão de Registro e Quitação do CREA de 2015.

É uma retranca, este assunto? Resposta: é. Por que assim quem sabe quem fabrica faça corretamente, o fabricante de ontem, sabe tudo e não tem diploma de técnico, só que ele é alguém fuçado, e sabe do que eu falo, nem precisei tocar neste assunto, por que ele é um bom entendido, para um bom meia palavra basta, agora tem uns que são fabricantes que deixam muito a desejar, quem me pede fabricantes eu direciono a quem tem conhecimento básico de mecânica do fabrico.

A casa de laranja, vem da falta de tratamento superficial, existem inúmeros que podem ser feitos em laboratórios da USP, que não cobra nada, e tu doa algo para eles, e assim tu consegue uma proteção superficial decente, dentre elas da fosfotização, que é a deposição de fosforo por banho quimico, e isto é o correto, quem faz isto? Nunca soube disto com fabricantes de torres telecom, fazem a galvanização a fogo, por que é o processo que conhecem, mas cada processo tem um efeito, mal empregado, tipo se furar uma barra de aço que foi galvanizada a fogo, ai dançou por que o furo ele corta o metal de lado a lado e na espessura não tem o galvanizado a fogo, só nos lados ai a corrosão come solta, um erro quando mandar fazer a galvanização tem que ser em perfis já manuseiados (furados, cortados e soldados), do contrário pago galvanização e se passou por um otário.

Para tanto o correto seria tu contratar um engenheiro metalurgista, quem vive com isto, eu sou mecânico, cuido da parte estrutural, já da parte de proteção superficial e composição do aço, é o engenheiro metalúrgico, que existe, mas muitos não conhecem, ou não sabem e, do engenheiro de materiais, mais popular.

Quando voce fabrica algo, tem que ter dominio do que tu tá fabricando, do contrário na queda de uma torre, isto será apurado, se tu comprou perfil de aço 1040, 1050, 1030, 1010, a culpa não será do engenheiro mecânico será sua, por que tu não sabia e não consultou um engenheiro de materiais ou um metalúrgico.

A casca de laranja, é a bolha que forma na superficie do metal, ai se aperta com a mão, e surge abaixo da pele o conteúdo interno de lâminas de oxido de ferrugem, já em tubos meu Deus, é o veneno, como tu vai ver dentro de tubos?

Dentro de tubos, com os gases de solda, e espessura fina, já era, um abraço, no passar dos anos, tem tubo que se mantém bem por fora e por dentro, como saber?

Contrate um profissional que usa do ultrassom, ele vai medir todos os tubos de uma torre telecom, tu vai gastar uma nota preta, por que tu vendeu ou comprou uma torre de tubos, sem saber como estava por dentro, geralmente por dentro já tava com corrosão, por que muitas vezes tubos ficam jogados no chão de quem fabrica e, não tem a curiosidade ou, paciência em tentar olhar por dentro, ai como olhar por dentro num tubo?

Tem que ter um cabo ótico, para ver por dentro do tubo, ou algum outro meio de ver como está por dentro, mas depois que a torre tá pronta, com tubos soldados amassados nas pontas, ai meu amigo é comprar gato por lebre, como vai saber como está por dentro, contrate um profissional que faz medições de espessuras com ultrassom, vai gastar, mas vai se garantir.

Também existe o ensaio não destrutivo de particulas magneticas, esta serve para saber se tem trincas, fissuras, nas soldas e nos perfis metálicos e assim tu saberá se ali tem um inicio de corrosão da ferrugem, um processo caro mas que serve para tu saber como esta a tua torre.

Eu, tenho um profissional deste, mas para torres telecom não trabalhamos não, só para pás de turbinas em usinas hidrelétricas, lá ele ganha um ensaio em vasos de pressão e, pás de turbinas, algo em uns R$ 40.000,00 o preço de uma torre, se acha que ele vai fazer isto com torre!

Bom, enfim o fabricante de ontem, falou que não fabrica torres de tubos não, por que sabe da parte externa, já desta minha explicação aqui não, por que eu vi que ele é um cara centrado ao sucesso, não como outros que conheci que não sabe nada de nada, ai vendem torres sem saberem que serão um dia responsabilizados por algo, e não os engenheiros, correto, por que não contratam engenheiros, depois não chorem o leite derramado.

Tá ai, foi apenas um rolê sobre tipos de perfis e proteção superficial, tem mais, não vou me alongar não, por que muitos não dão nem bola, para meus escritos, apenas uma pequena galera do Under-Linux leva a sério meus comentários.

Valeu e quem fabrica torres de tubos, que se proteja, e faça a coisa certa, na Europa não fabricam torres de tubos, os europeus sabem que a coisa é outra, assim os brasileiros que fabricam de tubos, que seja uma espessura condizente, que possa resistir anos e anos, mas vai pesar muito assim fica inviável de tubos, a não se que seja pequena e que se cair não tenha nada no perimetro dela, pode cair que não irá ferir ninguém, por isto que vejo mesmo em torres de cantoneira o terreno ao redor não se deve ter residencial, ou é campo, ou é autoportante sólida de cantoneiras em cidade, de tubos em cidade, esquece, pode ser em rural, com os devidos cuidados, e estaiada de tubo!!!

Se fui útil não me dê uma estrelinha, comente é mais inteligente, aumentar a reputação: se já existe, é tapar o sol com a peneira.

----------


## naldo864

nossa este e um muito interressante e o verdadeiro rebimboca da parafuseta .
cheguei a ficar meio louco lendo ele.

----------


## biohazzard

Me parece que somente eu e @*naldo864 que gostaram do post*

----------


## brunobelas

Mereceu a reputação

----------


## Max Networks

Vivendo e Aprendendo, Gostei do post.

----------


## Djaldair

Por isso que só fabrico com cantoneiras, tubular tenho até medo de subir.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Já subi em torres com aço tubular(25 mts.), apesar do dimensionamento serem diferentes achei normal. O que me preocupa é a corrosão na parte interna, a melhor torre que vi do tipo triangular são aquelas que usam rebites ao invés de solda e normalmente de aço galvanizado.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sr. Nilton Nakao. 

Bom dia!

A questão de rebitar, tem que fazer a furação antes da galvanização, se fez depois como eu falei no texto, na espessura não haverá a galvanização, ai a corrossão toma forma, devido que rebitar na hora, só se usar algum tipo de selante, para evitar de haver água que penetre nas frestas, que o rebite pode deixar. 

Deste modo, precisaria fazer o ensaio não destrutivo de particulas magnéticas, que é a deposição de uma tinta lilás, e efetuar a corrente pelo eletroimã, que irá gerar uma modificação no metal naquela área, após lavar para tirar a tinta e observar se mostra algum indicios de fissura, ou trincas, ou amassados, provenientes do aperto do rebite, ele pode roçar o metal e raspar a galvanização (precisa ver de quantos micras foi a deposição a fogo, ou como é a proteção superficial, se a galvanização a fogo, deixou a desejar, como irá saber se a superficie realmente esteja bem protegida, se a ação mecânica de rebitar não forçou a espessura). 

Assim, tem que fazer ensaios que mostrem se existe indicios de que a corrosão vai comer solta, como saber!!!

Na enquete ai, segue imagem de que cinco (05) pessoas optaram em não usarem perfis de tubos, devido a alto risco, até a data de hoje dia 03 de maio de 2015, eu registrei até as 08:20 hs cinco pessoas na enquete.

Bom domingo, e cuidem do que é teu, ou de quem vai passar algo que tenha qualidade e, o sucesso será só seu.

----------


## TreiscBr



----------


## emilidani

Caro TreiscBr, respeito sua opinião porem discordo profundamente respeito as torres com montantes tubulares. A utilização destes perfis, em substituição das cantoneiras, se da porque O TUBO é a estrutura geométrica mais resistente que existe quando considerado peso/resistência, é isso você deve ter pleno conhecimento. (Por esse motivo os geradores eólicos de grande porte utilizam um grande TUBO como suporte)
Chamou-me a atenção sua conversa com “um fabricante de torres” , que não conhece sequer a especificação do aço que compra !!! Fala serio!!! Essa opinião não da para levar em conta!!!

Se ele não conhece o mínimo indispensável respeito ao aço, como vai conhecer a tecnica para fabricação de torres com montantes tubulares que precisa de alinhamento em matriz longitudinal???? E como vai saber respeito a solda em tubos que produz o indesejado envergamento, etc?

Todos os tubos vendidos no mercado são produzidos a partir de laminas de aço fabricados por grandes siderúrgicas nacionais e possuem Certificação de Origem com especificação de composição química e resistência mecânica. Por esse motivo pedimos as certificações!!!! Para isso existem as normas!!!!

Se a galvanização for realizada por imersão (Hot grip) seguindo a normas NBR, com espessura entre 70 a 100micras posso garantir terá torre para mais de 20 anos sem corrosão. Hoje as grandes indústrias de galvanização tem todo seu processo certificados e o custo é bem acessível.

Existem no Brasil milhares de torres com montantes tubulares erguidas ha mais de 20 anos que se para telefonia celular e estão em perfeita condições. Sabem quem plantou essas torres ? As companhias como Telecom Italia, Telefonica Portugal, Telefonica España, France Telecom, etc, todas europeias, especificadas por engenheiros europeus!!! Ai se produz o click nos engenheiros brasileiros que existiam outro tipos de estruturas para telecom alem das vetustas da Telebras!!!

Não é verdade quando disse que em Europa não se utilizam torres tubulares. Em Inglaterra, berço das estruturas metálicas (sim de lá saiu todo o referente a calculo estrutural ), existem varias fabricas que tem entre seus produtos torres com montantes tubulares.
Segue uma amostra http://www.fli.co.uk/masts-tower-pro...s/guyed-masts/

Só quem não tem estrito conhecimento do tema que pode achar que uma torre com montante tubular não é segura!!!!!.Todos os brinquedos em grandes parques de diversões são feitos com estrutura tubular!!!!!Porque será?????

A grande diferença entre as torres com montantes em perfis 90º ou cantoneiras, se da basicamente pela utilização que vai ser dada a cada uma delas. 

O perfil 90º é próprio para torres com seção quadrada, que de fato são muito menos eficientes que uma torre seção triangular, acontece que ela tem muito bom desempenho quando se trata de torção respeito seu eixo, e essa virtude foi muito bem aproveitada quando as comunicações precisavam de grandes diâmetros de antenas parabólicas nos enlaces ponto a ponto (justificativa para as praticas da Telebras , que vem da década dos 70!!!). Como se tratavam de grandes estruturas, muitas sem galvanização resultando mais conveniente utilizar cantoneiras para fabricação devido a facilidade de usinagem (só precisa de uma serra, furadeira de bancada/coluna e amoladora de mão) manutenção.

Um outro fator muito importante é que para fabricar torres com montantes tubulares, emendadas com flanges, precisa de uma matriz ou gabarito que posicione os montantes perfeitamente com a angulação desejada, prensa hidráulica de mais de 60 Ton e solda MIG alta Potencia, e isso pouquíssimos “Fabricantes” possuem, sendo que uma torre em cantoneiras pode ser feita ate por serralheiros sem problema algum .É como fabricar as Flanges??? É a furação axial??? 

Para sua informação para uma mesma carga de antenas e mesma Velocidade Básica de vento , uma torre em cantoneiras resulta em ate 40% mais pesada que uma tubular, e isso significa mais $$$$$$.

Fabrico torres em cantoneiras e tubulares , e posso afirmar com absoluta convicção , que para os colegas provedores de Internet, não há justifica para uma torre em cantoneiras nem pela carga de antenas , nem pela mencionada “segurança”.

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho torre de tubo estaiada de 40mts feitas pela empresa do emilidani até agora perfeitas.

Só a auto portante que eu acho que nao aguenta a carca especificada "vento" que seria de 0,90cm com uma simples nanobeam qualquer ventinho ela balança.

----------


## TreiscBr

Emilidani. 

Excelente Vossa explanação.

Realmente, eu me referenciei aos que fabricam torres sem base de conhecimento, porém a ordem de investimento justifica no aperfeiçoamento na hora da compra do material.

Fiz um estudo de torres de observações, durante alguns meses, para apresentar o custo/beneficio para uma empresa gaúcha, e neste estudo estas torres de plataformas, para pessoas que tem por hobby apreciar os pássaros nas copas das árvores, não são construídas de tubos, por algumas razões deles, talvez por ser pântanos geralmente e, em solo seco.

A intenção de colocar aqui um assunto deste, é mais voltado aos que não conhecem este mercado, e estão entrando como novatos, ou mesmo de alguns que constroem e não se deram ainda ao mérito de averiguar melhor as diferenças entre tubos e cantoneiras, já de segurança em que o tubo é mais conveniente, isto vai do projetista e de quem manda ele projetar: se de tubo ou de cantoneira! Cada fabricante adota o que lhe seja de melhor, e apenas apresento o meu ponto de vista mecânico em termos de que quem venha a construir saiba destes preliminares.

Fui projetisa de mecanismos com precisão em micras, em várias empresas e universidades, a gente é mandado fazer um projeto como querem, e não como queremos, a gente apresenta as diferenças, quem paga o investimento são grupos de investidores, assim nascem produtos no mundo, que vem de algum tipo de objetivo, não vou me estender aqui para explicar por que um produto deve ser fabricado com um determinado material, isto vai do setor de planejamento de produção, que a ordem vem da diretoria de projetos, eu nunca fui diretor e nunca fui o investidor, assim as questões referidas a que tipo de material, existem milhares, dentre elas fibra de carbono, fibra de vibro, e muitos outros tipos de estruturas que possuem resistência muito maior que o aço, existem tecnologias de ponta em aplicações de materiais que são muito mais resistentes que o metal, mas isto não é empregado por que tudo é custo/beneficio as razões que levam ao emprego de tubos é voltada ao interesse de um grupo de empresários, cada um faz como acha que deve ser feito, e nós consumidores compramos o que nos vendem, com certificações, com qualificações, enfim, vejo que no Brasil as torres são superdimensionadas, mas existem casos esporádicos, sem dúvida.

A enquete aqui é o melhor meio de medição sobre quem já está no mercado há muitos anos, e das torres das operadoras de grande porte, elas constroem torres da forma que atendam aos propósitos deles, nada contra tubos, mas em termos da corrosão, é algo que ninguém tem como ver dentro, sim que duram vários anos, mas a espessura que muitos tem dito aqui no Under-Linux é que é muito fina, economizam muito na espessura e muitas sem galvanaziação, apenas pintadas, existe exceções sim, mas no ranking nacional o levantamento estatístico deixa a desejar.

Isto que é importante para quem lê, ter de outras pessoas informações, ai vai de forum intimo, a escolha se perfil ou se tubo, cada um constroe como achar melhor.

Tudo se resume a "Tecnologias" empregadas, quem investi tem produtos de excelente qualidade, mas e os que visam só o lucro!

Boa semana e, que mais alguém venha a relatar o que achar melhor, cada um diz o seu ponto de vista e assim todos podem ter um aprendizado melhor aqui no Under-Linux.

Agradeço Vossa explanação, muito interessante de um fabricante que tem tecnologias e conhece bem o mercado, parabéns.

----------


## rubem

Sobre essa questão de "fabricante de fundo de quintal usar material mais fino", tenho visto bem o contrário no interior, mas é fato em capitais pelo visto (Ao menos Porto Alegre e Cuiaba, onde morei).

Por 2 ocasiões ví engenheiro vindo aqui no interior pra vistoriar torre antes de assinar laudo (Por isso detesto esse papinho de "Contrate um profissional", o brasil tem mais de 5500 municípios, só tem USP em 1, e só tem eng. com praxe na area nuns 50, pagar deslocamento pra visita significa pagar R$ 1 mil dependendo da regão do brasil), e sempre comentaram que a praxe nas suas respectivas cidades era usar material mais fino.

(Alias, ter eng. mecanico não adianta nada, tenho 2 clientes que são mas que não querem assinar laudo de torre de jeito nenhum, menos ainda fazer projeto, mechem com area automotiva e querem distancia dessa parte estrutural)

Já gastei algum tempo vendo projetos comprados (Ou projetos de fora do brasil) pra ver se as torres locais seriam inseguras, e só posso concluir o contrário, serralheiro prevenido não economiza no material, afinal o material é 1/3 do custo total do produto.
Exemplo de torre de fora do brasil que me parece muito subdimensionada:

Passando pro sistema metrico e arredondando pra cima isso bate com alguns projetos que ví no brasil.

Essa Trylon é das poucas que divulga dado técnico das antenas, não fica escondendo dados (Como muito engenheiro costuma fazer), no site tem varias bitolas, tem um pdf de cada modelo com alguns detalhes, tipo:
http://www.trylon.com/lightdutytower...porttowers.asp
Também tem mais especificações aqui:
http://www.championradio.com/shop/Towers.3
Tudo sub-dimensionado pro meu gosto (Gosto criado vendo torres de serralheiros no interior, que viram alguma torre caindo e pro precaução foram lentamente aumentando suas especificações).


Isso deve seguir o mesmo que ocorre com estruturas metálicas menores tipo mesas e cadeiras: Nos grandes centros sei lá o que ocorre que fazem tudo com o mínimo possível de material, aí quebra no primeiro uso mais pesado (Se eu me apoiar pra tras numa cadeira típica de escritório eu entorto o encosto, e provavelmente essas porcarias tem um projeto assinado por engenheiro, afinal tem até laudo do INMETRO e são financiáveis pelo BNDES (Ou pior, tem selos nada a ver com qualidade do PRODUTO, tipo ISO9001). Cadeiras fabricadas localmente tem ferro muito mais grosso, duram décadas.

Meu hobby é madeira, móvel industrializado é tradicionalmente um lixo, mas mesmo móvel sob encomenda nos grandes centros é fabricado com folhas de papelão, digo, material industrializado (Nada contra mdf ou mdp) da menor espessura possível. Imagina como eu fico pê da vida quando comparo os produtos sob encomenda (Paguei R$ 350 num gaveteiro comum com rodinhas sob encomenda, R$ 150 no mercado mas eu queria uns 20cm mais alto, veio o mesmo lixo fino dos disponíveis a venda no mercado) com minhas mesas e bancadas:

E não é porque "aqui é terra onde tem madeira" (Na amazônia legal a burocracia pra desmatar é gigante, impossível comercio de madeira sem ser debaixo de uma pilha de burocracia gigante, quase ninguém mais tem paciência pra mexer com isso) , isso é tudo madeira que vem de 1000 a 2000Km, mesma distancia de onde vem o ferro.

Essas economias porcas em materiais em vejo em muitas áreas nos grandes centros, não apenas nas torres.

(Agora deixa eu justificar meu "voto" na torre com perfil 90°: Rapidez na montagem. Usa cantoneira de espessura decente, ferro de espessura decente (Nada de subdimensionamento pra economizar R$ 50 em material), mete um eletrodo mais grosso e coloca o soldador em 200A, e em uma passada você solda o troço sem dificuldade, qualquer aprendiz solda bem desse modo (Enquanto material mais fino tem mais risco de temperar com calor, se o soldador não for prático). Isso reduz o tempo total de soldagem em muitas horas. Na periferia dos grandes centros deve ter aqueles semi-profissionais que usam soldador de R$ 300 no fundo do quintal, que chegam a 150A mas com ciclo tipo 30%, como não podem ser apressados devido ao soldador eles podem usar solda mais demorada com chapas mais finas, esse tipo de "profissional" realmente me incomoda (Porque cresci cercado do mundo mecanico e um soldador desse é coisa basica de se ter em casa pra pequenos reparos, não é equipamento pra profissional (Mas em terra de cego quem tem um olho é rei, nas periferias o povo é tão alienado e ignorante que quem tem um CD do Windows vira "técnico em informatica", quem tem um soldador vira "serralheiro", e quem ter um serrote vira "marceneiro", pra mim isso são ferramentas básicas que 100% da população deve ter (Tipo ter panelas mas não ser um restaurante, ou ter maquina de lavar mas não ser uma lavanderia, ou ter uma impressora mas não ser uma grafica...))

Quanto a galvanização...
Olha, acho que preciso rodar uns 1000Km pra achar quem a faça. Então é mais fácil usar cantoneiras e só pintar, estrutura desse tipo tem durado indefinidamente (6 anos sem ferrugem, 10 anos sem ferrugem, 20 anos com ferrugem na base por conta de capim segurando umidade, mas nada preocupante). Denovo temos o problema brasil: São 8,5 milhões de Km², empresa que faz galvanização está sempre colada nos grandes centros, e tem poucas, é totalmente *anti-produtivo* ficar transportando estrutura semi-pronta por 600 a 3000Km só pra galvanizar (Pra uma torre de 30m com modulos pequenos precisa uma pick-up de carroceria grande, custa R$ 1,8 por Km (Eu pagaria R$ 3 mil só de frete pra levar pra galvanizar. Mas estrutura prática de instalar e fabricar é com o material que tem a venda, que é peça inteira de 6m (É pesada só pros frangotes que não comem feijão e carne, em 2 pessoas se monta fácil estrutura com modulo de 6m, é só usar arara com roldana em cima), aí precisa caminhão de 6m, R$ 2,5 por Km (Ou seja, R$ 5 mil só de frete pra eu galvanizar algo).


Se o mundo fosse perfeito como os grandes centros parecem nem ia precisar torre de telecom, passa fibra e pronto. Torre são mais necessarias justo mais longe dos grandes centros, onde não tem como galvanizar por baixo custo (Cidade de 10-15K hab. não justifica implantação local disso) e menos ainda tem eng. mecanico por perto (E perto pro interior é 800 a 1500Km, ou seja, só 1 dia de viagem).

----------


## TechMaycon

Como não devo pra nenhum fabricante, posso dar nomes...kkk eu não usaria uma icasol da vida nem de graça, parece aquelas telhas de zinco...aqui no interior se é pra aguentar 10kg a gente faz pra 30kg e pronto, não precisa de tanto cálculo, ate pq tem exemplos q o rubem colocou ai q são a realidade de quase td feito por engenheiro, ou seja, se é pra 10kg vai quebrar com 10,1kg...

----------


## TreiscBr

Pronto, tava demorando para vir chumbo grosso, vai agora uma metralhadora para furar os zóios de quem fala, o que não sabe!

Prá começo de conversa, tem fabricante que não pede a memória de cálculo, pede uma ART de montagem, ai vende gato por lebre e joga a culpa em quem? Em alguém ou de um fabricante, é mais fácil tirar o dele da reta, do que assumir a paternidade.

No Mercado Livre vendem a ART do engenheiro por um valor absurdo, e pagam para ao engenheiro meleca, mas falam para o cliente que o engenheiro é o autor do projeto!

O engenheiro põe o dele na reta, é o único cara que assina um documento, para o dono da torre poder viver em paz, mas pelas costas trai o engenheiro, existe exceções, de pessoas honestas.

Se houver falha técnica de projeto, quem responde na justiça?

O autor do projeto.

O autor do projeto é o dono da torre, quem contrata o engenheiro para obter uma ART de desenho de projeto (isto é da execução do desenho do projeto, o engenheiro não é o autor do projeto).

Para ser o autor do projeto, uma que tem que registrar a patente no INPI, e isto quem registra é o dono da torre e não é o engenheiro (presta serviços de documentações, para qualificar o serviço de montadores e tendo vistas a estrutura metálica projetada pelo dono da torre, como querem, muitas vezes chupam o projeto de um amigo, ou na internet, dos desenhos da Telebrás, que existem uma infinidade).

O engenheiro nunca foi e nunca será o autor do projeto, com raras exceções, pode haver, mas não sei e nunca ouvi de um dizer que é o autor do projeto de uma torre, por que se fosse todos que fabricam torres teriam que pagar "royalties". para ele.

Sabe de alguém que paga para engenheiros (detentor da posse e dominio de uma torre)?

Eu, não sei de nenhum, por que nenhum deles é louco de ser autor de projeto de torre, por que o provedor é o dono da torre dele.
Assim, quem responde por erros de projeto numa torre é o dono da torre, para final de conversa fiada.

Tem fabricante que tem software para fabricar (este é o autor do projeto) e, não contrata engenheiro não, ai a culpa é do engenheiro quem não ganhou nada com a venda da torre, mas bastou o fabricante ter um engenheiro conhecido, manda a culpa para o engenheiro amigo. Isto sempre parte do amigo da onça!

Amigo da onça é aquela cara que quer ter vantagens em tudo, e na hora de assumir a responsabilidade joga a culpa nos outros, em fabricantes e em engenheiros.

Detonar fabricante falando o nome do fabricante é procurar encrenca (ação de dolo moral sujeito a reparação via indenização financeira, como forma de compensação pelas ofensas e de quem queima a imagem da empresa no mercado).

Quem não deve não teme, mas quem acusa alguém um dia paga caro na justiça.

Senhor moderador, veja que tem gente que já começa a mandar chumbro grosso, ai os ânimos se incendiam, e a culpa é de quem. 

Veja ai modere isto ai, por que senão o Under-Linux vai virar mercado de peixe.

----------


## Zarttron

Peço desculpas ao amigo kleber, mas a de tubos eu não faria e a de 36 eu faria iniciando com a base de 42, mas que justamente esse é o assunto o que amigos tem a dizer de tais projetos https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=139711 ? a de tubos eu tenho medo.

----------


## rubem

Sobre o projeto da torre citar PESO de equipto, acho isso de uma inutilidade absurda.

Torre não cai pra baixo, ela cai pros lados ou torce. Não adianta ter projeto da TORRE se nesse projeto não constar o TIPO de antena usada e dimensões (Arrasto criado).

NUNCA ví alguém encomendar torre já sabendo que equipto vai colocar em cima. Se encomenda a torre ACHANDO que tal equipamento vai servir, mas se vai mesmo servir ou não tem que fazer o teste de campo.

Exemplo: Torre de 45m, triangular, com cantoneiras, projeto de engenheiro, previa equipto de 20Kg (Sei lá a utilidade dessa info). Foi feita e montada com checagem final de engenheiro. Problema: A antena prevista, uma parabola fechada de 25dBi era insuficiente (Mapa de terreno não leva em conta vegetação, aqui floresta tem 5-20m de altura (Cerrado 5m, amazonia ou cerradão 20m, em distancia tipo 30Km não dá pra ver todo tipo de mato no caminho, tem que se confiar em mapa de relevo), foi feita a troca por antena de 34dBi, que é pelo menos 2x maior. O engenheiro "reassina" projeto? Nops... ele diz que não dá pra colocar esse equipto e precisaria outro tipo de torre (Mas hein? Se o eng. não se perguntou nenhuma vez da possibilidade de usar OUTRA antena além da prevista inicialmente então ele comprou diploma), foi instalada a antena 34dBi assim mesmo, e em meio ano a torre torceu num vendaval, e caiu.
Precisando de telecom a fazenda encomendou outra torre, mas dessa vez em serralheiro local, ele sem ver a torre antiga fez a dele como sempre, mas sabendo que seria pra "antena grande" (E serralheiro não entende de telecom, eles só tem PRÁTICA em ver os tipos de antenas usadas geralmente) simplesmente colocou um anti-torção no topo e um 6m abaixo, com a antena no meio deles. Por acaso a ferragem usada pelo serralheiro era de mesma bitola que o projeto do engenheiro. Essa torre foi feita em 2012 e passa bem até hoje.
Ou seja, se o engenheiro estivesse a fim de trabalhar ele teria requerido um anti-torção a mais na torre pronta, e a colocação da antena mais pra baixo (4m mais pra baixo não mata ninguém), não fez e deu um belo prejuízo pro cliente.

Mas como o engenheiro pode se basear pra definir o arrasto generico das antenas se as antenas são diferentes?
Ele teria que conhecer as antenas no mercado, descobrir sei lá como o arrasto delas (Porque os fabricantes de antenas por mais que tenha engenheiros como proprietário raramente divulgam muitos dados técnicos, incentivam a ignorância divulgando apenas um resumo bobo tipo ganho nominal na frequencia nominal, angulo nominal, e dimensões aproximadas), e fazer o projeto já levando em conta a possibilidade FUTURA (Quem ouve cliente só faz besteira, se o cliente diz que vai usar antena de 50cm entenda que vai ser antena de 3m) das maiores antenas no mercado.

Eu fico louco com isso, leva 5 minutos pra fazer um calculo de viabilidade de torre, e de previsão de equipto necessário pra torre, mas o que mais vejo aqui por perto é asno que vai e ergue a torre, e DEPOIS se preocupa com equipto. No caso das fazendas que são de investidores de fora (Alguns bancos tem, até banco frances e petroquimica japonesa tem fazenda aqui no fim do mundo) sempre trazem engenheiro pra essa parte, colocam a torre e só DEPOIS é que vão procurar os provedores locais pra definir que equipamento vai precisar e SE vai ter sinal (Geralmente não tem, engenheiro estrutural parece que é como leigo, acha que wifi é igual celular e pega sem visada).

Mas não que eu ache que é tudo culpa de engenheiro, a culpa final é do cliente que chama eng. pra colocar torre de X altura sem saber direito que equipto vai colocar em cima, a culpa do engenheiro é apenas "fazer a parte dele" (Um mundo onde todo mundo "só faz a sua parte" é um mundo péssimo, é tipo orgão público onde ninguém é responsável por nada, tudo tem uma assinatura de instância superiora que autoriza ou desautoriza algo, e a culpa é dessa assinatura superiora (Muitas vezes fora do cargo a anos)).

Eu diria que se é pra contratar alguém, contrate quem faça o serviço completo, que seja responsável pelo proj. da torre mas também pelo equipamento, boas empresas de telecom tem engenheiros e fazem o serviço completo, da base da torre até a configuração completa do equipto, empresas incompetentes fazem tudo pela metade, tá cheio de projeto abandonado no meio do caminho que alguém tem que pegar e ir terminar porque a empresa anterior não conseguiu (E geralmente você faz o calculo e o próprio calculo já diz que é impossível com o equipto adquirido). 

Esse negócio de separar a construção da torre com um profissional, e a escolha do equipto com outro, aqui no interior quase sempre dá errado quando a necessidade é de equipto grande.

E devido as trocas de tecnologia essa parte de ferrugem interna de auto-portante acaba sendo irrelevante, em no máximo 10 anos o usuário acaba fazendo besteira tipo colocar parabolica 39dBi no alto de torre e derruba ela, a ferrugem é o menor dos problemas, não sei de NENHUM torre que tem o mesmo equipamento a 10 anos, que dirá a 20 ou 30 anos. A 20 anos era antena yagi grande pra telefonia rural, a 15 anos era antena de celular indo direto até celular, a 10 anos era antena 2,4GHz polarização simples, a 5 anos era antena de disco 5GHz polarização dupla, e a uns 2-3 anos começaram as antenas yagi menores em repetidores de celulares, daqui 2 ou 3 anos talvez comecem as CPE 802.11ac e os repetidores 4G (2600MHz, antena grande se for algo tipo 20dBi!), é muita ingenuidade achar que alguém vai gastar R$ 20 mil numa torre e usar o mesmo equipto defasado por 10-15 anos, equipamento se troca toda hora, procurar engenheiro pra ver arrasto é inviável financeiramente, é muuuuuuito mais simples fazer uma torre simplesmente resistente ao maior equipto possível hoje (Parabolicas de 2,4m), vai custar 20 - 30% mais caro na hora de fazer mas nunca vai ter problema quando trocar de equipto em 10 anos.

----------


## TreiscBr

Bem frisado, que:

"E voce acerta mesmo com módulos de 3m. Módulos maiores só onde for fácil contratar um braço munk, ou guindaste.

Logicamente que um projeto de engenheiro especializado é o ideal. Mas a realidade de muitos de nós é que:

- não achamos este profissional. 

Além disso, já vi também torres da Brasil Telecom, com projeto e tudo cair vergonhosamente. 

A segurança do projeto é que se houver acidente, pelo menos há a documentação da responsabilidade técnica, coisa que no serralheiro normalmente não tem. 

Fora isso não vejo diferença. É só ir visitar algumas torres com projeto e ver os detalhes."

Existem hoje, uma infinidade de desenhistas projetistas, que fazem a estrutura metálica sem aval do engenheiro mecânico. 

Outro dia fui em uma, que por sinal tinha tres projetistas no audocad e solid works, estes caras são bons, mas de engenheiro não tem, não existe e não querem, e em escritório com firma cadastrada na Junta Comercial, a uma quadra de um CREA de uma cidade, e penso que ou o CREA não sabe, ou não atuaram, por que se não tem registro no CREA com certeza ou é nova, ou é velha e ninguém sabe!

Me acharam na internet, queriam que eu assumisse a autoria, cai fora, e também sabendo que eu não faço projetos deste tipo, passei a eles um outro desenhista projetista de um outro produto na mecânica industrial, quem eu conheci há uns dois anos atrás e é fera em estruturas metálicas para empresas transportadoras de materiais, ai meus caros os autores de estruturas metálicas no Brasil são em sua essência, sem margens de dúvidas: 

- os desenhistas projetistas.

Quando um engenheiro avalia e assina o projeto, mas não pode assinar projeto, só se tiver número de registro no INPI - Instituto Nacional de Propriedade Industrial.

Deste modo não existe no Brasil, engenheiro mecânico autor de projeto, por que tu saberá se ele te apresentar o número de registro no INPI, que detém autoria de algum desenho de projeto, dele como o autor do projeto, mas como dito de novo:

- o dono da torre é quem é o autor do projeto! 

Por que ele tem a posse e o dominio do produto, mas não tem registro no INPI, é um autor do projeto disfarçado e é não é, e não tem registro para provar, então deve ser autuado no caso de um acidente, mas se ele tiver registro no INPI, beleza ele é o autor do projeto e não o engenheiro.

Assim esta história de autor de projeto é uma polêmica, que no Brasil tem que ser avaliado bem quem realmente seja o autor de algo.

Conselho: quem tem torre vá ao INPI e, registre seu direito autoral!

Deste modo vale a assertiva, de que não se acham um engenheiro especialista. 

Estes não assumem responsabilidades de projeto, com raras exceções podem existir, mas quem são?

Apenas assinam o desenho do projeto (forma representativa de um projeto com vias em duas dimensões de acordo com as normas da Telebrás).

Como já dito, o engenheiro não sendo o autor do projeto, que no caso o autor do projeto é o desenhista projetista quem assina no desenho a autoria do fato por ele executado, em base de algum estudo por parte de alguém e de quem já está no mercado com experiências passa a ele, o bisu da semente daquele projeto (chupam de tudo).

E, como tudo se origina de quem não sabe o que diz, e vem aqui jogar a culpa no engenheiro, tá ai provado que não se acham engenheiro especializado, existir existe, mas neste campo não querem trabalhar com torres por que o povo chupa desenhos, copiam e fazem por que outro disse que é assim, e vai na experiência de cada um, ai quando dá meleca a culpa é do outro, isto é fácil fazer, jogar a culpa em outros, menos nele quem fez de forma leviana e não sabe, por que não é formado na área de mecânica, como pode conhecer o comportamento do metal, se não estudou para isto.

Ai, vem o drama contratar um engenheiro especialista que irá fazer a memória de cálculo, ninguém pede e não querem, por que custa muito caro, ai o engenheiro iria assumir a autoria, mas de comum acordo com o dono da torre, quem não aceita no INPI dividir o bolo com o engenheiro, e assumi no INPI ser o autor do projeto, por que no INPI se tem que pagar inscrição, mensalidade e todos que irão aprovar teu registro de patente de invenção ou de outros tipos, para ter posse e dominio da idéia, que muitos chupam dos outros, ai alguém paga "royalties" para alguém (vamos rir, nunca soube disto).

Estes desenhos que circulam no mundo google, existe autoria (!), mas quem é o autor destes desenhos? Alguém que nunca apareceu, um dia pode chegar em voce e ver que tem uma torre igualzinha ao desenho do projeto e, tu irá ter que pagar o mico, o jacaré, o pato para alguém que resolveu sair do armário!!!!!

O fato pior é isto de muitos desenhistas projetistas, que não possuem formação técnica, mas são expert em autocad e solid works, e não precisam de registro no CREA, mas se trabalham com projeto de estruturas metálicas, cadê o povo do CREA, para exigir deste povo que se registrem?

Cabe ai denunciar, mas quem denuncia alguém neste planeta? Ninguém tem a ousadia de denunciar ninguém, é mais fácil falar que tem um engenheiro autor, tá então tem que provar que ele é o detentor e tem número de registro no INPI.

Agora a pergunta derradeira:

- Quem de todos já contratou um técnico, que efetua medições de ultrassom?

Este técnico cobra uma grana preta para fazer medições em tubos em torres telecom.

Que eu saiba nunca soube ou ninguém nunca falou que contratou um!

Como saber que o tubo tá fino e grosso dentro, que teve nas extremidades amassamento e soldagem, ai mora o perigo, sem saber chutam como se tivesse um olho dentro do tubo (kkkkk).

O correto meus caros é contratarem um técnico que faz esta medição, ai saberão como tá por dentro de um tubo.

Isto em manutenção corretiva, preventiva e preditiva é o correto, contratar um engenheiro mecânico que irá orientar o técnico em medições de ultrassom, para efetuar as medições e depois tem mais a técnica de medições com particulas magnéticas, para saber se nas soldas de quaisquer torres (fissuras e trincas), e das que são aparafusadas, se o montador usou o torquimetro, se não usou apertou no zóio da mão quanto aguenta torcer a porca - um abraço: o cizalhamento é fato do parafuso, ou dos tubos amassados, e nem galvanização aguenta uma torção dos diabos, sem uso de torquimentro, mesmo com este instrumento deixa a desejar, por que sem arruelas então um abraço, a arruela é para este fim, evitar a torção por roçamento e ocorrer raspagem da superficie do metal.

Contratem um engenheiro de materiais, quem possa supervisionar um técnico, que irá fazer medições por ultrassom, e de particulas magnéticas põe ai por torre um valor deste profissional (bem ai vai ter que pesquisar quem faça este trabalho, se achar kkkkk).

Um técnico destes trabalha só em empresas de grande porte, se achar que ele vai subir em torres, tu vai ter que baixar ela, para ele poder fazer os testes. Se acha que ele vai subir na torre. kkkkkkkkkkkkk

Assim, tubos meu caro é isto ai, quem inventa tem que investir no que pretende comprar, ou recebe gato por lebre e, um dia a coisa despenca, mata um e, de quem é a culpa: do dono da torre?

Não tem engenheiro que assume não, isto de dizer que o engenheiro é o culpado, se tem que provar e quem vai provar para voce serão os peritos da Policia Cientifica, ai se tá lascado, quem será o responsável? O desenhista projetista, o dono da torre, o montador, e por fim alguém, menos o engenheiro por via de regra tá ai provado:

- Logicamente que um projeto de engenheiro especializado é o ideal. Mas a realidade de muitos de nós é que não achamos este profissional.

Bom final de semana, assim meus caros antes de aprontarem uma, se dirigiam ao CREA e lá poderão se informar de alguma empresa fantasma, se ela não está registrada no CREA caia fora, por que se vai entrar por dentro do tubo, e vai sair um rolete. kkkkkkkk

Conheço fabricantes no Brasil, que estão registrados nos CREA´s e possuem engenheiros para este tipo de trabalho, e até de técnico de medições, como aqui citado, porém suas torres são dignas de um projeto perfeito, mas quem ousa comprar deles, tem que ter agulha na bala, se é um particular e vai construir a sua, contrate um engenheiro, se achar, e depois técnicos para medir sua torre de tubos, e será feliz e nunca tua torre ficará na dúvida, ou no incerto e uma pulga atrás da oréia (quando ela vai dar um problemão).

----------


## rubem

@*TreiscBr* Tá precisando comer mais feijão, dá pra erguer modulo de 6m na mão! :-)

Aqui se usa arara de 7,5m, com carretilha em cima, modulo de torre estaiada se ergue só com 1 pessoa em cima e 1 em baixo, e acredite, eles PREFEREM modulo de 6m, porque ergue menos módulos (É menos parafuso pra colocar também). Autoportante de até 18m não é muito mais pesada e também dá pra erguer sozinho, pra modulo maior de torre de 40m aí realmente precisa 2 pessoas em baixo.
(Arara pra torre simples nem é tão pesada ou grossa, tubo 1,5", já pra auto-sustentada grande precisa um tubo quadrado de aço, chapa 1/8 praticamente, o maior trabalho é subir ela, mas subir os modulos por ela depois é até fácil)

Esse negocio de erguer puxando com carro ou trator já deu muuuuuito acidente aqui, é tanta força que quebra mosquetão ou dobra a base, com um humano fazendo força se verifica melhor se está mais pesado que devia, um motor não tem essa sensibilidade e de todos os acidentes que sei nas vizinhanças TODOS foram com veículo puxando corda pra erguer modulo.

(Eu também não como muito feijão então só poderia usar meu peso pra erguer esses modulos, não sei se conseguiria, mas montador de torre por aqui prefere modulo de 6m, quando tem de 2 ou 3m eles parafusam de 2 em 2 ou de 3 em 3 no chão, e depois sobem um conjunto que dá 6m igual)

Eu hoje dou toda razão pra construção de modulos de 6m, é o tamanho dos tubos, cantoneiras ou chapas que tem prontas no mercado, acelera bastante o processo de fabricação, ao invez de gastar com mais emendas você gasta com mais anti-torção e no fim das contas acho que a segurança é até maior.

(Subir uma arara de 7,5m, de ferro grosso, pro alto de uma torre de 60m cansa? Mais ou menos, sobe uma pessoa e pendura uma roldana comum no alto, aí por ela sobe a arara, não é pesado fazer isso, é só usar o cerebro ao invez dos músculos, e olha que montador de antena nem sempre é bom de cerebro :-)

----------


## Zarttron

Acredito que modulos de 6 metros não seja o problema tbem, mas alguem entre os amigo mais experientes, poderia dar palpites sobre os projetos que mencionei e o que poderia ser usado e na boa mesmo sem essa de eu não sou engenheiro e não sei o que usar, pelo geito aqui tem gente sim que pode contribuir com tais informações e ajudaria muito provedor pequeno e meio porte.

----------

